# hairline cracks at mitered outside corner



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Do any of you guys have trouble with hairline cracks at a mitered joint on paper corner beads? Or better yet, any tips to prevent them? Thanks


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Do any of you guys have trouble with hairline cracks at a mitered joint on paper corner beads? Or better yet, any tips to prevent them? Thanks


You can't miter a paper faced bead like a shiny 90. 

Just square em up then paper tape the gap.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Ah, will do. Thanks.

What about the outside 3 way of a bulkhead?


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

paper over the miter?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

RenoRob said:


> Ah, will do. Thanks.
> 
> What about the outside 3 way of a bulkhead?





RenoRob said:


> paper over the miter?


just a smidge of tape will do! Works for me!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

I use metal bead and use Fibafuse over the mitre....sits nice and flat.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Have you tried the mud set beads KiwiMan?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

gazman said:


> Have you tried the mud set beads KiwiMan?


Only the first lot that had the high ridge on the center, I think they changed them since then, not sure if I can get them here anyway, the thing I like about metal bead is being able to staple them exactly where I want them if the boards a bit out of whack.


----------



## RenoRob (Nov 6, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I use metal bead and use Fibafuse over the mitre....sits nice and flat.


I switched from metal a while ago. I'm just trying to get things ironed out with the paper faced beads. I usually put a few staples in the paper flange to align them.


----------



## 941owassard (Mar 11, 2013)

As someone that does repaints for way to many years I think metal bead should be outlawed. It is bound to fail. Always gets cracks. Why use it if you know there will be problems down the road? To save a buck I guess.


----------

